# Well here we goo!!! ...



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So heres some photos 6 weeks old today! We've been practicing stacking, Mimi and Dustin we're somewhat good but the others couldnt care less! lol

Mimi First ...

















I thinks my tail fell off! 









Ethel next


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ethel


























Hopper next


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopper


























Dustin Next


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

oh my goodness I think Im in love!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dustin 


























Harvey NExt


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Harvey


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

such cuties! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bo 


















Luke on Page 2


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my..I am in love with Hopper!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Fab names too!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Luke


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LMAo sorry but their tails are hilarious at this age.. its not til like 13 weeks they get proper tails little stumps crack me up!!

P.s Dustin can come live here  I gonna have a little thought for my angel baby now


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Milosmummy said:


> oh my goodness I think Im in love!


I am  lol I want to keep them all!



*Princess* said:


> such cuties! x


Thanks x



Bella Luna said:


> Oh my..I am in love with Hopper!


Everyone loves him  Thanks 



Milosmummy said:


> Fab names too!!


Thank you!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

And i really like Harvey's little face he looks like a neeky chi very cute.. infact they've all got very pretty faces.. some can be ugly at this age (daisy was) but they all have cute little faces


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> LMAo sorry but their tails are hilarious at this age.. its not til like 13 weeks they get proper tails little stumps crack me up!!
> 
> P.s Dustin can come live here  I gonna have a little thought for my angel baby now


I no isnt it funny  lol not going to laugh at "Ethel" ? lol 

Dustins on his way  lol Yes she deserves it ... x


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Had to have another peek! 
Milo wants to know if Mimi, Hopper, Bo and Ethel can all come and live with us!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I no isnt it funny  lol not going to laugh at "Ethel" ? lol
> 
> Dustins on his way  lol Yes she deserves it ... x


I can't comment on Ethel if thats going to be her name.. i just keep thinking of Ethel from Eastenders an think you should have called one Willy

Ah yay Dustin you come here in a couple of weeks and enjoy some raw meat and my garden for pooing


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw! there al so cute!! feel free to send hopper and bo my way


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha i should change it i think Daisy to match Luke & Bo but you have a Daisy!  I think im finished their pedigree names now lol!

Aww Dustins wagging his tail right now


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh my..I am in love with Hopper!


I'm in love with them all! haha. 

They are just beyond precious! :love7: Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> aw! there al so cute!! feel free to send hopper and bo my way


Thanks Leah! Haha will do  lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

foggy said:


> I'm in love with them all! haha.
> 
> They are just beyond precious! :love7: Thanks for sharing the pics!


Haha thanks!! Thats ok i love to share


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

hahahaha he's so happy.. that vid of him wagging cracked me up.. are they all wagging their tails now?? Is hope getting bored of them yet??


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

they are sooooooooo cute, i have puppy fever  have you thought of the KC names yet? 
xxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I love looking at the puppies; Thanks for posting the pics--you made my day!

Luke :king: - you have a home here honey, whenever you get ready


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! I didn't see Luke until now!! Can I have him please?!?!?!?!? HAHAHAH


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I love looking at the puppies; Thanks for posting the pics--you made my day!
> 
> Luke :king: - you have a home here honey, whenever you get ready


I agree with you They are all such dollbabies!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG I am in love with Mimi, send her up to Scotland!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> OH MY GOSH! I didn't see Luke until now!! Can I have him please?!?!?!?!? HAHAHAH


no no -- i asked first! lol!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> no no -- i asked first! lol!


Hahaha, very true Can you share him with me? Hehe


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> hahahaha he's so happy.. that vid of him wagging cracked me up.. are they all wagging their tails now?? Is hope getting bored of them yet??


Yep! If they tap the bottom of their pen they all come running up its soo cute! I just went and took more pics so ill share them soon!  
Hope as from yesterday are completely away form them now.



Lou_lou said:


> they are sooooooooo cute, i have puppy fever  have you thought of the KC names yet?
> xxx


Thank you! They wont be KC Registered plus ive managed to geta few long coats so if i do it'll just be Mimi who i register x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I love looking at the puppies; Thanks for posting the pics--you made my day!
> 
> Luke :king: - you have a home here honey, whenever you get ready





Bella Luna said:


> OH MY GOSH! I didn't see Luke until now!! Can I have him please?!?!?!?!? HAHAHAH





Bella Luna said:


> I agree with you They are all such dollbabies!





Jerry'sMom said:


> no no -- i asked first! lol!


Now now !  thanks he's the least adorable in ym eyes bless him  lol ive just taken some more and you'll love these ones even more!!!! 



rocky scotland said:


> OMG I am in love with Mimi, send her up to Scotland!


Nope shes staying here  Ill ship you Harvey! lol



Bella Luna said:


> Hahaha, very true Can you share him with me? Hehe


Hello please consult me first!  ROFL


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh my gosh, they are sooooo perfect!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I just love it when they hit six weeks....totally get into the "cute" phase! hehe I can't believe how many are turning out LC. They are GORGEOUS!! All of them. I don't know if I have a favorite because they all have the sweetest face. But I guess if I had to say I'd say Hopper & Bo are my favs "technically" anyway. LOL But I do love Lukes face/head & I've always had a sweet spot for Ethel. Heck...I love 'em all.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Oh my gosh, they are sooooo perfect!!!


Thank you! 



MChis said:


> Oh I just love it when they hit six weeks....totally get into the "cute" phase! hehe I can't believe how many are turning out LC. They are GORGEOUS!! All of them. I don't know if I have a favorite because they all have the sweetest face. But I guess if I had to say I'd say Hopper & Bo are my favs "technically" anyway. LOL But I do love Lukes face/head & I've always had a sweet spot for Ethel. Heck...I love 'em all.


I know i think only Mimi & Harvey are true smoothcoats! lol I love them all well I Love Mimi, Dustin, Hopper & Bo the most  lol but im their mummy so i cant choose favourites


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww! :love7: They are all just so sweet! They are really growing now. Looking like lil puppies now. So adorable!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! Im actually uploading more as we speak  lol


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

they are so adorable what fun they must be


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> they are so adorable what fun they must be


Thankyou! Oh my gosh arent they just  But not the mess lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

They are the sweetest pups ever!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

They are all growing beautifully. Great pictures. I just want to hug on all of them.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Bo looks like a little pearl. How adorable.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

All so lovely! I think i wanna steal mimi and bo though!  lol


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Harvey and bo are little dolls  gorgeous
Harvey has the most sweetest little face and those eyes so so so pretty


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww just look atthem all. They are totally adorable. I think little Ethel wouldhave to be my fav. They are all soooo sweet x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I absolutely love Bo's eyes x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

KittyD said:


> They are the sweetest pups ever!





QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> They are all growing beautifully. Great pictures. I just want to hug on all of them.





svdreamer said:


> Bo looks like a little pearl. How adorable.





cherper said:


> All so lovely! I think i wanna steal mimi and bo though!  lol





sugarbaby said:


> Harvey and bo are little dolls  gorgeous
> Harvey has the most sweetest little face and those eyes so so so pretty





rache said:


> Awwww just look atthem all. They are totally adorable. I think little Ethel wouldhave to be my fav. They are all soooo sweet x





mad dog woman said:


> I absolutely love Bo's eyes x


Thanks for eveyones comments  theyre all kind of beuatiful in their own ways  i think Luke & Ethel are the lesat adorable ! lol but i cant really pick one favourite because theyre my babies !


----------

